# In memoriam



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Spesso vado su youtube a vedermi i filmati "in memoriam".
Nonostante le apparenze e la mia predisposizione per tutto ció che é cadaverica,  non guardo filmati per una curiosità morbosa del morto ma per una cosa 'storica'.

...mi sa che piú spiego piú mi prendete per pazza.:unhappy:
OK.  La faccio breve.
Vado a vedermi i memoriam per cercare personaggi come quello che ho trovato oggi.
E che mi fanno immergere in storie della storia che tutti dovrebbero conoscere.
Magari ci apro una sezione di blog.

http://www.eastjournal.net/bosnia-srdan-aleksic-un-giusto-di-trebinje/26506


----------



## Fantastica (10 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spesso vado su youtube a vedermi i filmati "in memoriam".
> Nonostante le apparenze e la mia predisposizione per tutto ció che é cadaverica,  non guardo filmati per una curiosità morbosa del morto ma per una cosa 'storica'.
> 
> ...mi sa che piú spiego piú mi prendete per pazza.:unhappy:
> ...


Ho superato la mia istintiva antipatia per le lingue slave, mi sono letta il pezzo in link e ne sono letteralmente felice. 
Grazie, Tebe


----------



## oceansize (10 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spesso vado su youtube a vedermi i filmati "in memoriam".
> Nonostante le apparenze e la mia predisposizione per tutto ció che é cadaverica,  non guardo filmati per una curiosità morbosa del morto ma per una cosa 'storica'.
> 
> ...mi sa che piú spiego piú mi prendete per pazza.:unhappy:
> ...


Che figata, ora ssarà una droga! 
A scuola avevo il 5 fisso in storia, poi dopo ho iniziato a leggere romanzi e biografie sulle persone più o meno comuni che hanno fatto la storia ed è nata la passione.

Grazie :*


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Sono contenta vi sia piaciuta.
Sono talmente drogata di storia che la cerco ovunque.
Quando non ho voglia di leggere un libro vado su YouTube e in base all umore scelgo cosa cercare.
Oggi vi é andata bene, perché quando mi viene il trip sanguinolento da crimini, mi vado a spulciare i memoriam dei personaggi famosi assassinati magari in India o in Bolivia o in Corea.  Mamma mia che storiacce da paura in quei posti. Pure il Brasile non scherza, ma meno.
Sulle altre ricerche vi risparmio ma tornando alla storia i memento mori sono pazzeschi. 
C é una tipa fissata che ne mette a iosa.
:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Ed era incredibile come riuscivano ad aggiustare il morto in mezzo ai vivi.
Ci sono foto che é praticamente impossibile riconoscere il cadavere dal vivente, e alcune dove il vivo sembra quello morto.
Mi sono fatta una cultura sulle tecniche del memento mori e degli attrezzi che usavano.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho superato la mia istintiva antipatia per le lingue slave, mi sono letta il pezzo in link e ne sono letteralmente felice.
> Grazie, Tebe


In effetti le lingue slave mi urtano per un po le orecchie, come le sud americane.  L accento brasiliano poi...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che figata, ora ssarà una droga!
> A scuola avevo il 5 fisso in storia, poi dopo ho iniziato a leggere romanzi e biografie sulle persone più o meno comuni che hanno fatto la storia ed è nata la passione.
> 
> Grazie :*


Non ci avevi mai pensato?

Pivella di una storica


----------



## brenin (12 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spesso vado su youtube a vedermi i filmati "in memoriam".
> Nonostante le apparenze e la mia predisposizione per tutto ció che é cadaverica,  non guardo filmati per una curiosità morbosa del morto ma per una cosa 'storica'.
> 
> ...mi sa che piú spiego piú mi prendete per pazza.:unhappy:
> ...


Ti interessano solo filmati/documentary storici oppure anche film che trattano l'argomento ? Film del tipo " Urla del silenzio " che riguarda la presa di potere dei Khmer rossi in Cambogia ?


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti interessano solo filmati/documentary storici oppure anche film che trattano l'argomento ? Film del tipo " Urla del silenzio " che riguarda la presa di potere dei Khmer rossi in Cambogia ?


Per quanto assurdo possa essere, non guardo film di genere, mi impressionano,  mentre invece i documentari reali me li bevo.
Anche se urla del silenzio l ho visto.
A te?


----------



## brenin (12 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto assurdo possa essere, non guardo film di genere, mi impressionano,  mentre invece i documentari reali me li bevo.
> Anche se urla del silenzio l ho visto.
> A te?


Io guardo sia documentari che film, diciamo 70% doc. e 30% film.
per quanto riguarda I documentari " pesco " molto da : http://ildocumento.it/


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io guardo sia documentari che film, diciamo 70% doc. e 30% film.
> per quanto riguarda I documentari " pesco " molto da : http://ildocumento.it/


Gli ho dato un occhiata.
Bello! Non lo conoscevo, stasera me lo spulcio.
Grazie


----------



## Fantastica (12 Maggio 2015)

Essendo di formazine filologico-umanistica, diffido fortemente delle narrazioni documentarie visuali. Però mi fa piacere che esistano, perché la storia è la disciplina più bella che ci sia, altroché. Ma nin si può mica pretendere che sfondi nella civiltà dell'immagine, se non ci sono immagini, eh.


----------



## brenin (22 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ho dato un occhiata.
> Bello! Non lo conoscevo, stasera me lo spulcio.
> Grazie


Ho " scoperto " solo ora questo film/documentario :

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2012/thegatekeepers/    ( *I capi del servizio segreto israeliano davanti alle telecamere, in una sorprendente sessione di autocritica sul proprio operato* ).

sembra molto interessante, e mostra sia filmati d'epoca che le interviste di cui sopra.


----------

